# Dr. Ronald Cooke ---- Truth International Ministries



## Mayflower (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone familiar with:
-------------------

Dr. Ronald Cooke ---- Truth International Ministries 
RR3, Box 486 Max Meadows, VA 24360 USA

Dr. Cooke's latest opus is the brilliant, 687 pages, hardback, 
The Reformed and Puritan View of Antichrist, 
$45, includes shipping in U.S. This work is an overview 
much needed in the Christian Church today. 

Also, The Reformers' View of Antichrist, $12, hardback; 
The Popes of Rome, $3. In addition, 
he has numerous other informative and thought-provoking 
works which are must reading


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 9, 2009)

Ralph,
I have many of Cooke's books/tracts. In fact I am currently rereading his massive Antichrist Exposed: The Reformers and Puritans view of the Antichrist. It is truly an excellent and fairly comprehensive work with copius footnotes and bibliography. I get their newsletter as well. I highly recommend his work for what its worth.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 9, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> Ralph,
> I have many of Cooke's books/tracts. In fact I am currently rereading his massive Antichrist Exposed: The Reformers and Puritans view of the Antichrist. It is truly an excellent and fairly comprehensive work with copius footnotes and bibliography. I get their newsletter as well. I highly recommend his work for what its worth.




Thanks Jim for your information!
I only saw an adress do you know if there is a website or e-mail adress from Mr. Cooke ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2009)

I remember a man who held to Cooke's views who basically taught that if you didn't believe as he did on the Antichrist that you couldn't possibly be converted, but I can't remember what his name was.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> I remember a man who held to Cooke's views who basically taught that if you didn't believe as he did on the Antichrist that you couldn't possibly be converted, but I can't remember what his name was.



What is his view of the Antichrist?


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 9, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a man who held to Cooke's views who basically taught that if you didn't believe as he did on the Antichrist that you couldn't possibly be converted, but I can't remember what his name was.
> ...



The pope.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



Oh! That guy!  Could be. We'll find out.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 10, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph,
> ...




Try this: Breckbill Bible College

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 01:55:53 EST-----



Mayflower said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...




And actually not one particular pope but rather the papacy as a system


----------

